# Any info on Panasonic bikes?



## team_sheepshead

I recently sold my Frankenbike commuter rig for more than I ever thought I could get, so I'm in the market again. I've got my eye on this Panasonic DX2000. I did an RBR search, but found only one thread that mentions the DX2000. (Per Google, Panasonic now makes a sweet laser fax machine also called the DX2000.)

The serial # is 5L08082, so it would appear to be an Osaka-made frame from 1980. According to the owner, it's got Shimano Light Action components. Also:
Sakae "Custom" bars and stem
Sugino VP cranks
Araya 27" rims
Selle Italia Anatomic saddle

The bike is in excellent condition. Just one scratch on the top tube. The owner claims it has been ridden 200 miles, and it appears to be true. Any thoughts on the value? I've seen these frames on eBay in the $60-70 range, and I saw a "Want It Now" add willing to pay $100. Thanks in advance.


----------



## team_sheepshead

*Pics of Panasonic*

Some photos.


----------



## team_sheepshead

*More pics*

More pics.


----------



## slowmo1

Jump on it, if the price and size are right!!!! That Tange tubeset rides nice, and that bike looks SWEEEET!


----------



## team_sheepshead

*The whole shebang*

Here's the bike...


----------



## team_sheepshead

Thanks for your reply. The size is perfect for me. The guy is asking $200, which seems a little high. Emotionally, I think it is worth $200 considering all the value-added factors, but $200 seems more than market rate right now. Hmm...


----------



## Reynolds531

*My son has a DX 2000*



team_sheepshead said:


> I recently sold my Frankenbike commuter rig for more than I ever thought I could get, so I'm in the market again. I've got my eye on this Panasonic DX2000. I did an RBR search, but found only one thread that mentions the DX2000. (Per Google, Panasonic now makes a sweet laser fax machine also called the DX2000.)
> 
> The serial # is 5L08082, so it would appear to be an Osaka-made frame from 1980. According to the owner, it's got Shimano Light Action components. Also:
> Sakae "Custom" bars and stem
> Sugino VP cranks
> Araya 27" rims
> Selle Italia Anatomic saddle
> 
> The bike is in excellent condition. Just one scratch on the top tube. The owner claims it has been ridden 200 miles, and it appears to be true. Any thoughts on the value? I've seen these frames on eBay in the $60-70 range, and I saw a "Want It Now" add willing to pay $100. Thanks in advance.


I bought a Panasonic DX200 for my son. His is a little newer, has 700C wheels and indexed shifting. I paid a little over $100, maybe $120, and consider it a great deal. I'm very favorably impressed with the quality of the bike. 

I switched out the rear freewheel to a new 14-30 Shimano Megarange, put on a new chain, a used Deore rear derailleur, and indexed Barcons. It's a really nice bike now. If it was my size I'd take it back from him.

In the early 80's Panasonic was the only manufacturer that met Schwinn's quality requirements. They made very nice bikes, but American consumers associated the Panasonic brand with electronics and did not buy many of the bikes. Panasonic was a leader in quality and price and the used bikes are still a great value.

Here's a link with some history.

http://www.yellowjersey.org/pana.html


----------



## Reynolds531

*Local or do you pay shipping?*



team_sheepshead said:


> Thanks for your reply. The size is perfect for me. The guy is asking $200, which seems a little high. Emotionally, I think it is worth $200 considering all the value-added factors, but $200 seems more than market rate right now. Hmm...


You're right. In my opinion it's worth $200, but these bikes with friction shifting, non-aero levers, and the Panasonic name aren't selling for that much. If it's local and you don't have to pay shipping, $200 is not too bad. You can probably put 20,000 miles on it and it will only cost $0.01/mile. 

One thing to consider with a 25 year old bike is that some or all of the spoke nipples might be frozen, and if the wheel becomes untrue you can't properly re-tension the spokes--it's the biggest risk I've seen buying old bikes. The good news is that it looks like 700 C wheels will fit.


----------



## team_sheepshead

That's $200 local; I could ride it home. The seller is a mechanic at an LBS, so it's not a surprise that everything works well. I took it for a test ride and the shifting is smooth, the brakes are crisp. Unfortunately, the "Anatomic" saddle hurts like h*ll. Funny thing is he says he's selling "his" bike, but the guy is about 6'1" and this is a 49cm bike.


----------



## Reynolds531

*Wave 8 $20 bills in front of him*



team_sheepshead said:


> That's $200 local; I could ride it home. The seller is a mechanic at an LBS, so it's not a surprise that everything works well. I took it for a test ride and the shifting is smooth, the brakes are crisp. Unfortunately, the "Anatomic" saddle hurts like h*ll. Funny thing is he says he's selling "his" bike, but the guy is about 6'1" and this is a 49cm bike.


the 27" wheels, friction shifting, non aero levers and bad seat are downsides and he knows it. If you hold $160 cash in fornt of him, you'r probably ride away on a nice bike he might even bite for $140.


----------



## cmg

There's nothing wrong with that frame. wave the 8 $20 and see if the owner bites.


----------



## slowmo1

Definitely make an offer! Buying a new bike that will have the Panasonic's ride quality will cost a great deal more!! I remember I had to pass up a used bike in a LBS once, because I simply didn't have the cash. This was 5 years ago. The bike was my size, had all Shimano 600 stuff, and even had the 600 brifters! $300 .....sob!

So now I have a Schwinn Fastback, basic components and it cost twice that! I wish I could turn back time.....


----------



## ARP

*27" rims are no big deal either*

SunCR18, 27" 36H. If the nips are frozen and the hubs are good, rebuild. Now tires, still not a huge problem, Conti 1000s ride nice.


----------



## bicyclerepairman

*I guess its possible.......*



team_sheepshead said:


> Unfortunately, the "Anatomic" saddle hurts like h*ll. Funny thing is he says he's selling "his" bike, but the guy is about 6'1" and this is a 49cm bike.


that this bike appeared under an indoor conifer one morning in late December when the mechanic was 13. It's also possible he's telling a tall tale......No matter. Set the saddle so that it's level, or with the nose pointing slightly up so that the rear half of the saddle is level, and try another test ride.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

I'm going to echo what others have said. It looks like a nice bike (but is that an after-market fork? Is there a tubing sticker on the frame? Does it match?).

I am pretty darn sure your LBS employee would sell the bike for $150, and I wouldn't consider that offer a "low ball."

- FBB


----------



## bicyclerepairman

*That is the original fork......*



fbagatelleblack said:


> I'm going to echo what others have said. It looks like a nice bike (but is that an after-market fork? Is there a tubing sticker on the frame? Does it match?).
> 
> I am pretty darn sure your LBS employee would sell the bike for $150, and I wouldn't consider that offer a "low ball."
> 
> - FBB


Prediction: the final sale price will be between $160 and $180, and everyone will leave the table happy.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

bicyclerepairman said:


> Prediction: the final sale price will be between $160 and $180, and everyone will leave the table happy.


I'd sign off on that - the happiness to $$ quotient at $160 to $180 would be very high for all involved. Some will tell you the bike's not worth that much, but in terms of pure riding enjoyment, they're completely wrong. Buy it!

- FBB


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I bought a Panasonic Sport 1000 last Dec. It looks very similar to the one you've pictured here. The components are nearly identical. Mine had "safety" levers and shifters straddling the stem. It came with the same seat, which I made very short work of, and the rims, bars, cranks, etc sound the same to me. The crank has 52 / 42, and a 6 spd freewheel. I've ridden the bike about 1600 miles since last Dec. It's a bit heavy, but handles predictably, and rides very nicely. I use it as my commuter.

I found it at my LBS, where I was looking for something cheap to ride to work in the winter. Somebody had brought the bike in over a year ago for new tires & never returned to pick it up. I bought it for $40, put new cables on it, overhauled everything, (bb, hs, hubs, etc.). I also installed bar tape, downtube shifters, and a set of Nashbar, Look compatible pedals. I figure I've cot less than $100 in it. It's a real nice commuter bike.


----------



## barndoor

Hey all.....newbie here...

I was just doing a search for Panasonic and came up with this thread. Those pics that Team Sheepshead posted of the Red/silver Panasonic REALLY got my attention!! I just purchased that massive 71cm Panasonic frame off the 'bay and was trying to get some ideas for my build up. I'm sitting here in my office, occassionally leering over at the frame sitting so nicely only a few feet from me....thinking "what shall I do"....I wanna build mine up with quality components....maybe Shimano 600 or go for Dura Ace?? Any suggestions...
BTW....I'm 6'7" 270 and dropping.....that's why the big frame.
Peace...
Chris


----------



## fbagatelleblack

barndoor said:


> Hey all.....newbie here...
> 
> I was just doing a search for Panasonic and came up with this thread. Those pics that Team Sheepshead posted of the Red/silver Panasonic REALLY got my attention!! I just purchased that massive 71cm Panasonic frame off the 'bay and was trying to get some ideas for my build up. I'm sitting here in my office, occassionally leering over at the frame sitting so nicely only a few feet from me....thinking "what shall I do"....I wanna build mine up with quality components....maybe Shimano 600 or go for Dura Ace?? Any suggestions...
> BTW....I'm 6'7" 270 and dropping.....that's why the big frame.
> Peace...
> Chris


Hi,

Those Panasonic frames were well built and quite nice. New Dura Ace or Ultegra might be overkill, though. You might want to think of building with 105 equipment; it is beautiful, durable and it works really, really well. At your (our!) size, I might recommend using a set of cyclocross or otherwise heavier duty, 36 spoke wheels. You will also need to decide whether to find a nice set of 27" wheels, or whether to convert to 700C wheels, which would involve finding some long reach brakes.

In any case, this project screams out for stuff from Rivendell, if you can afford it. A nice set of 48cm noodle bars with bar-end shifters and a leather saddle... boy howdy wouldn't those look good on this frame. See http://www.rivbike.com/webalog/ for details.

BTW: Here is a link to a recent build I just did. The frame is a "virtual" 68cm built for me by Allan Wanta. The build components are eclectic, to say the least:

http://www.cyclofiend.com/cc/2006/cc152-forbesbb0906.html

Hope that give you some ideas.

Keep us posted on progress! And put up photos as things move along, if you can.

Thanks,

FBB
6'6", 250lb


----------



## Dave Hickey

Either 600 or Dura Ace would be perfect for that frame..Suntour would also be nice...

Here is another Panasonic frame. This is my latest ride. It's a Panasonic Keirin frame


----------



## barndoor

Nice! I have 105 components on my Cannondale and they ARE smooth as silk.....that's a definite possibility! I have a friend who thinks he can hook me up with the D/A stuff at a REALLY good price, though....with a 180 crank. If that doesn't pan out, I'll do the 105.
I will most certainly post pics as the stuff comes in and I assemble it here in my office.....I just hope I will be able to fit it through the door when I'm finished!


----------



## JaeP

*Jumping on the Band wagon*

Here's my Panasonic Fixie. I raced this last year on the San Diego velodrome (I swap out the road bars and brake levers with a Salsa quill stem with Nitto B123 bars). I used it mostly as my commuter bike.

For your height 180 cranks are ideal. I'm 6'2" with a 36in inseam (LeMond method) and I just switched to 180 cranks. Unfortunately 180 cranks are only available in the top tier of bicycle components lines (i.e. Dura-Ace and Record).

Please post pics ASAP!


----------



## barndoor

Nice fixie! That finish is very close to my Cannondale....a.k.a. the great pumpkin .....as my friends call it....

I will definitely post pics of this beast when it is finished.


----------



## tidi

Ultimate thread dredge 
Alexscycles have Panasonic frame/fork combos for what seem a reasonable price for current built steel frames. Using a mix of prestige and cro mo tubes the weight seems not bad either.
Are these Osaka made Panasonic frames worth looking into regarding tube and build quality?
Regards


----------

